# Jazz's new haircut, a work in progress



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I've let her grow long enough and was sick of looking at a big wooly sheep looking creature running around my house. So today was the day. Yay, I got started on a new haircut for Jazz. Of course, bummer, I only had nap time to work on it so it far from finished. It's a good start though. 

I was trying to choose between the swirl and the english saddle, I picked the saddle. Maybe I should have picked the swirl. Ever have one of those moments where you look at your dog and then remind yourself that hair grows back?  lol

So anyway, there is a ton left to do in general, maybe after Nicholas goes to bed I can work on it more. I haven't attempted this clip in such a long time now. I had forgotten where the lines went and couldn't find my poodle book to double check. I could have looked it up maybe but well she was already on the table and I was racing the clock so I just guessed. I almost got it right. Aside from the rest of the trim there's a lot of tweaking too that she needs, I can already see what I want to do looking at the photos. So I guess this is my rough draft  

What we started with 








What we ended up with (and I swear on my life that line on her leg there IS straight, it's half @$$ed quickie scissor work that isn't). 















I think I need to move the jacket forward a bit?? I kind of missed my mark on that top line on her leg there, I intended it to be a just tiny bit lower but was talking with my husband and ended up shaving above my mark instead of directly over it. Would be nice if she had a bit more hair to be rounded with... I dunno if I want to deal with anymore hair though. 

Oh and in case you happen to be wondering, the kidney patches have been left off on purpose. If anyone decides she needs them to complete her look well come on down and stick them on her lol. Thus far I have not been able to do it successfully.  so I just leave them off entirely.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She's beautiful. This is a trim I still have yet to do...on one of mine..someday! I remember when you first put Jazz into this trim and I loved it.

Her ears are so long now!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aww Thanks Aiden, you've got to try it sometime. Do it now, surely you've got one out of three who has a decent amount of hair right?  I vote for Dodger or Vega myself. 

It came out better the first time I think. I think I might clipper this one too. The more I look at her the more I don't like it. 

Haha, how ironic after the post about Saleen's ears not growing long or thick enough  I think Jazz's are to long and shaggy looking. Time for a trim  

Guess I am just never satisfied


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Jazz looks great (so far, hehe)!

Isn't it funny how we can just never be happy with the way our dogs are trimmed, lol. Also, I can't tell you how many times I'll start on Cameo and not finish. She's always a work in progress it seems, rofl!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

This might be a dumb question but what is a kidney patch on the trim? I MIGHT talk the owner of this salon into helping me put Dodger into it.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

It looks nice. It doesn't have to be perfect, you know!

What is the swirl?? I haven't heard of that clip. Also, my boss who is a groomer says that the patches go over the hip joints, not the kidneys, and the jacket starts at the last rib. This is for at least the continental clip but maybe it's different for the English Saddle? But she also said that I misplaced my marks when I did the continental but when I went back to check, it felt like I was right over the right places so maybe she's off.

ANYWAYS, nice job!

Aidan, the kidney patch are those two patches that are located near the hips. If you google "continental clip" you'll clearly see two fluffy patches there.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

No, actually that's not correct msminnamouse. Your are refering to the rosettes on the continental, which are absent in the english saddle. In both the jacket starts at the last rib in an ideal situation but sometimes the conformation of the actual dog may inspire you to put the jacket further back or forward. Jazz's is just behind, about a finger or two's width, the last rib on purpose, but it's not ment to stay that way. She is really bad about curving her body and leaning just slightly to one side during grooming, it's a nightmare to get her to stand straight. So I always set lines like that further back than I want them so that if I don't get the line straight I can fix it. Once it is straight I pull it forward which takes all of five minutes. Probably not something most people care to do but it's what I've found works for me setting pattersn like this one. 

In the E.S. the kidney patches go on the sides at the point where the jacket meets the pack and are visiable mosty in profile. 
here is a link where I asked about it before the first time I tried it. Purplepoodle posted some links and the second one she posted has the best view of the kidney patch. I do believe it is an optional part of the trim. I was really excited to see some E.S. trims in the issues of poodle variety I got at the last kennel club meeting. One of the members is a judge and recieves all sorts of publications that she brings to give away to other members, of course I snatched up allt he poodle ones and Yay one of them was specific to silvers and had a cool article about some of the silver breeders. 

The swirl is usually put onto a modern or lamb style trim and is simply an added pattern that is clippered into the coat. A drawing of a swirl can be found here POODLE HAIR CUTS S-Z it's the third clip down. A good photo of the english saddle can be found on the second page (E-J) of that same website. It shows the kidney patches well.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh, I thought the kidney patches were just another name for the rosettes.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I love Jazz's new haircut!!!  It looks awesome! You just need to tweak it a little!


----------

